# Nation of animal lovers...



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 23, 2019)

Classic, that's how most outsiders would see it.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 23, 2019)

...along with Bury Black Pudding which I saw in the Co-op the other day. Love it


----------



## Podgypig (Aug 12, 2019)

Hmm. Would agree with the mis-sentiment. No interest at all from them re the poor pet bunny we found, suspected dumped in nearby woods. Happily rehomed now through non destruct charity.


----------

